# 69 ram air fan blade 9791346



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello I just found a fan blade for my 69 Judge. I know the correct number is supposed to be, 9791346. This fan has, 791346. The first 9 isn't there. Also, the number 13487 is also visible, and the date code is A 69. Need some help determining if this is the correct blade. Thanks.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's a photo of the numbers on the "346" blade. Thank you.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooh yah

good find...

I think its the first A 69 I have seen 
I have had several M 68 J 68 C69 's thru the years
I think they built em in big batches ....
I havent seen a B69 b4 

great part for feb march april car....

I think they were at least a month or 2 earlier than the build dates...

just pulled a M-68 off a very original 400 with a D 02 9 block

Scott

I have seen em stamped on all the blade arms ... and multipple stampings

partial stamp s weak stamps crooked stamps.

yours looks real decent..... 

good find on an original finish they polish up SWEET !!

anddetail really nicely ,,, remember the rivets are natural 

hubs were painted then assembled rivets were just natural 

I have an nos one if you want a picture for a resto on it...

did you get the GTO 2.5" spacer and correct bolt s with it ??


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't get a spacer with it. I have one at home I need to measure. I'd love to see a picture of the NOS one for reference
Thanks. Why is the first "9" missing?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

gotta ask the guy using the stamping machine,,, 

he was probably hung over from the new year

a few only have 4 numbers.... like a carb or distrib usualy the last 4 digits hold the info

at least the info they needed in 68 69 70 on the assembly line

lazy .... alot of our parts had a start of 978 979 in 68 69 early 70


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've started restoring this fan blade and I see that the front side, ( radiator side) of the stainless fins are bare , and the back side,( engine side) are painted black. Is that correct, or should both sides of the fins be bare stainless? Thanks


----------

